# Dopers Zoom Worm!?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in BPS today and was checking fer my favorite ZOOM worms and came across the Dead Heads Worm....What the heck? Or maybe it's a crack at California??? No clue??????:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

I see what they did there. lol


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Does it have red eyes?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe it gives the bass munchies so when you release em, they'll bite again as soon as they hit the water!!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

California 420 is a popular color for a lot of the major soft plastic companies. Zoom is a little late to the party....


----------

